# yellow question marks in device manager[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## oldmanlat (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi.
I recently re-installed XP SP2 after a crash. 
In device manager under "Other devices" there are (4)items that have a yellow question mark.
"Multimedia Controller"
"PCI Simple Communications Controller" 
"PCI Simple Communications Controller"
"SM Bus Controller"
(driver unknown, no date, no version, not digitally signed under properties on all (4) drivers) When I try to update the drivers, (all 4) items get the same results. XP Hardware Update Wizard says: "Cannot Install this Hardware"
"The hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software" I tried getting drivers from Intel with no luck, the chipset installed is Intel G965 Express
Thanks.
oldmanlat


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: yellow question marks in device manager*

We'll need information about your specific computer. If purchased from a place like DELL or HP or Gateway, we will need the model #

If put together from pieces yourself, we'll need to know what kind of hardware is inside (motherboard, NIC, sound cards, etc...)

With that information we can help you locate the correct software to install those devices.


----------



## oldmanlat (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: yellow question marks in device manager*



elf said:


> We'll need information about your specific computer. If purchased from a place like DELL or HP or Gateway, we will need the model #
> 
> If put together from pieces yourself, we'll need to know what kind of hardware is inside (motherboard, NIC, sound cards, etc...)
> 
> With that information we can help you locate the correct software to install those devices.


Hi. I hope this helps. Gateway Desktop Model # GM5266E - Serial # clp6981000012 - purch Dec 2006 Chipset - Intel G965 Express
Since the crash, I downloaded these 2 drivers from Gateway support:
Sigma Tel High Definition Audio
Driver Provider: Sigma Tel
Driver Date: 5/26/2006
Driver Version: 5.10.5067.0
Network Adapter
Driver Provider: Intel
Driver Date: 7/19/2006
Driver Version: 9.4.21.0
i couldn't find the (4) yellowed out drivers at Gateway support.
Thanks again. oldmanlat


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: yellow question marks in device manager*

*Welcome to TSF....*

Since there has been a clean installation of Windows there are special drivers that have to be installed in order for the computer to run and function properly the drivers that are from the different manufacturers for their devices can be installed after these are. *The special drivers like chipset, buss, network, audio, video and others*, can be found on the *Recovery Disk Set* that comes with the computer or on-line in the Support area usually under Drivers and Downloads area [if it is an OEM like Compaq, Dell etc. or found on the motherboard manufacturers site for the computer. *These drivers can be downloaded thru any computer and then burned to a separate CD-R for future installation and also for keeping them so you do not have to download them again. There is no specific order that they should be installed in but my own personal preference is in this order:*
*Chipset Drivers First, Buss Drivers Second, Video Display Drivers Third, Network Drivers Fourth, Audio Drivers Fifth and all others needed afterwards.*
*In the list you might find a BIOS upgrade that has to have a procedure called, “Flashing” done to install this. This should be done with great care if the Flashing is not successful then you will end up with a useless computer and a service call to the manufacturer of the computer tech support may be in order to get the proper repair fix for this I would not use this particular file unless It is absolutely necessary. .*


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

You may also want to try the *D00644-001-001.exe - Intel Chipset Driver for Mickelson Trail Motherboard Version: 8.0.0.1010*

and you can also try using the UnknownDevice Identifier to help out for the rest.


----------



## oldmanlat (Jul 19, 2008)

elf said:


> You may also want to try the *D00644-001-001.exe - Intel Chipset Driver for Mickelson Trail Motherboard Version: 8.0.0.1010*
> 
> and you can also try using the UnknownDevice Identifier to help out for the rest.


Update for yellow question marks.
Hi.
I installed a fax/modem driver and that eliminated the yellow question mark
next to "SM Bus Controller"
The other 3 are still yellow:
"Multimedia Controller"
"PCI Simple Communications Controller"
"PCI Simple Communications Controller"

The only problem I'm having now, is a sound problem.
Onboard Sound: Sigma Tel/ Intel Audio Studio - Sonic Focus High Definition 7.1
driver ver. 5.10.5067.0
I forgot to tell you I updated the Bios.
I think I started having trouble when I upgraded the Bios

updated Bios: Intel MQ96510J.15A.0373.2007.0316.1351 03/16/2007

original Bios: Intel MQ96510J.0197.2006.0828.1805 08/28/06

I couldn't find the original Bios from Intel or Gateway support. Is there any place else I could download the 2006 Bios?

System:
XP Media Center - ver. 5.1.2600 - SP2 Build 2600
Model: GM5266E
Motherboard: Intel DP965LV AAD59511-404
Chipset: Intel G965 Express
Onboard Ethernet: Intel
Network driver from Gateway support: Intel ver. 9.4.21.0
Current video adapter: PNY GeForce 8400GS
Video driver from NVidia: ver. 6.14.11.7519

Thanks.
oldmanlat


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can find all the drivers for your gateway here . . including the BIOS and sound

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/mydl.asp?tab=MY&os=Windows XP

You may have damaged the board by using a BIOS other than the one from Gateway . . I would :

1. Flash the correct BIOS
2. Load the CHipset Drivers
3 Load the others in any order


----------

